# Schwinn Stingray Parts



## stoney (Aug 15, 2018)

Will be posting parts from '68   Pedals and chain posted as of now and Q bolts. Will be posting bars, and stem, and nice white slimline grips, sparkle seat.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 17, 2018)

Interested in the seat .. pm me please


----------

